# WillisJ finally online



## willisj (Mar 1, 2005)

Any questions please ask Ill try to reply asap...


----------



## kawa62684 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Willis*

Jimmy....someone told me you were illiterate...whats the deal?






------------------------
*Putnam Propulsion
TQ Cells
Racing City Hobbies
BSR Tires*


----------



## willisj (Mar 1, 2005)

prior to contrary belief on other threads  :wave: Im finally online

Good look Jako




_________________________________________________________________
Putnam Propulsion
EPIC


----------



## fissy fabs (Feb 25, 2002)

got a question. what did you do this past saturday?


----------



## willisj (Mar 1, 2005)

We wont go there,but I had fun... does anyone have r.c related questions I almost know all :thumbsup: 




Putnam Propulsion
EPIC


----------



## DIRTISFORWORMS (Mar 16, 2002)

*What the...*

Nice to see ya finally here.Now im not alone! I own right to all your handles here and other wise.Madness included! I will give you the info.
Whats you losi set up,for rennselaer,be the man and post it! Want to see if im close or ill hand the chassis to you,or jake that is.
My A E car is done...Diffs are toast for the last time this season.My losi is ready too roll as i type.
You know WHO.
The only one who schooled ya in off road and still can!


----------



## willisj (Mar 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: alright you want it you got it  indoor onroad carpet losi xxxs set up... 
FRONT END
toe out 2 droop 2
ride hight 5mm pivot support 0F
camber -2 arm spacing fwd 
kick up -2 carrier 6
shock tower hole 2 camber link 3
NOTES ON FRONT END MODS:no swaybar and 2 .020 washers under spindle ball stud,servo saver is 90 deg. not offset drill a hole in middle of linkage with the bellcranks forward ... 
front shocks: oil:60, piston: 56 standard, spring: white, limiter outside .120
REAR END
toe in 2 droop 3
ride hight 5mm pivot support 2R 
camber -1 arm spacing back
shock tower hole 2 inside hole on arm
camber link 5 on tower,camber on rear carrier A
NOTES ON REAR END MODS: no swaybar BK bones in rear,body mounts drilled lower...
rear shocks: oil:45, piston:56 standard, spring: white, limiter outside .80
TIRES: front 58mm rear
plaid purple
cyan tan
double pink magenta
Battery foward personal transponder onbehind servo :wave: 
motor: orion 8x1 v2, 30/128 losi,parma alfa _________________________________________________________________



Putnam Propulsion
EPIC


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Welcome aboard Jimmy! :thumbsup:
How do I slow my TC3 down, I'm coming dangerously close to finishing on the same lap as Fissy Fabs with his Losi!!


----------



## willisj (Mar 1, 2005)

If you want to slow your TC3 down run reedy brushes in a integy stock motor :thumbsup:  




_________________________________________________________________ 

Putnam Propulsion
EPIC


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

J Dub, congrats on another win. Your car was on rails!


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

Tommygun43 said:


> J Dub, congrats on another win. Your car was on rails!


Jimmaayyyy, he is fast. Im bringing my E-maxx next time so i can get over the rails a little better.


----------



## kawa62684 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Willis*

Jimmy Willis your my HERO!!!!!


__________________________________
*Putnam Propulsion
TQ Cells
Racing City Hobbies
BSR Tires*


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

kawa62684 said:


> Jimmy Willis your my HERO!!!!!












Yeaaaaa!!!


----------



## willisj (Mar 1, 2005)

:wave: Thank you guys,where do you come up with stuff... Justin got me rollin,Jako your my HERO I copied your setup  Tom thanks man see ya sunday.



________________________________________________________________



Putnam Propulsion
EPIC


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

*huh?????*



willisj said:


> :wave: Thank you guys,where do you come up with stuff... Justin got me rollin,Jako your my HERO I copied your setup  Tom thanks man see ya sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now who are you?


----------



## willisj (Mar 1, 2005)

Mr Tamiya: good question who is this kid? well Jimmy Willis is upstate New Yorks finest onroad / offroad racer...  I work for Putnam Propulsion,and will be attending onroad nats,offroad mod nats, just for fun mini-t nats.I have great mentors that helped me more than ever the past 3 years, Jako,Mike Dumas,and Paul Lemieux without them I couldnt stay out front! ThankYou guys you know who you are....  


________________________________________________________________



Putnam Propulsion
EPIC


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

willisj said:


> Mr Tamiya: good question who is this kid? well Jimmy Willis is upstate New Yorks finest onroad / offroad racer...  I work for Putnam Propulsion,and will be attending onroad nats,offroad mod nats, just for fun mini-t nats.I have great mentors that helped me more than ever the past 3 years, Jako,Mike Dumas,and Paul Lemieux without them I couldnt stay out front! ThankYou guys you know who you are....
> 
> 
> ________________________________________________________________
> ...


Ok, Just checking! LOL:dude: Have you run any nats in the past? say Indoor champs, ROAR carpet nats in Cleveland last march? Just wonder if our paths have crossed.


----------



## kawa62684 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Willis*

Once again...Jimmy Willis is also my hero.

lol


____________________
*Putnam Propulsion
TQ Cells
Racing City Hobbies
BSR Tires*


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

kawa62684 said:


> Once again...Jimmy Willis is also my hero.
> 
> lol


I concur...

On a furthurrr note


----------



## willisj (Mar 1, 2005)

Mr.Tamiya..I,ve been too 2 nationals 2001 stock offroad,2002 cleveland winter nats,other than that I a couple of "big"local races.wheres your sandbox  halo?




_______________________________________________________________




Putnam Propulsion
EPIC


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Would be between 3 places depends on my schedule with work where I race. I am a carpet guy,no dirt for me. :dude: The "Gate" also known as NORCAR in cleveland, Hobbytown USA Indoor Carpet racing Parma, and Halo in toledo. Lately it has mostly been @ hobbytown due to my schedule. I have only made it 2 or 3 races at the Gate since september and a few in toledo and every week at hobbytown. You should come down to the gate and see how you fare, Some of the best drivers around race there, including some Big namers. See ya round


----------



## willisj (Mar 1, 2005)

sounds good :thumbsup: after carpet nats Ill be starting offroad practice for the mod nats soo my time is pressed as of the moment,but are you going to nationals in 2 weeks?

Jako(jake-o) your my idle,"just dont go there"  

:wave: 


________________________________________________________________



Putnam Propulsion
EPIC


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Jim- are there ANY tracks where you can beat Jake? :tongue:hehehe (sometimes I crack myself up!)


----------



## willisj (Mar 1, 2005)

good one  but in my defence I have more fun racing than winning every week :dude: that was a great race!!!


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

hey hey jimmy... you are jakes hero, i dont know if anyone told you that yet.

Tony


----------



## kawa62684 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Willis*

Tony has an excellent point!! :thumbsup: 




Lets not give Jimmy any crap...truth be told he can hand me mine on any given day....




____________________________
*Putnam Propulsion
TQ Cells
BSR Tires
Racing City Hobbies*


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

Jimmy Willis is a true R/C Pioneer...a diamond in the rough, or "untapped oil" if you will. He has started an entire new R/C Class: Sedan Freestyle...inlcudes flips, grinds, spins and hang time...
Jake tried some of Jimmy's moves Sunday, and started to get the hang time down...although the landings needed work.
Jimmy's newest trick is the "Compton 3 Wheel-in-motion" move, (as seen in several Snoop Dog/Dr. Dre Videos) that he hadn't perfected Sunday. Tried it both with a front then a rear tire missing, but couldn't nail it. The hydraulics must still be in the developmental stages.

If there's ever an R/C X-Games, Jimmy and Jake will be sure to make the podium with their freestyle talents.:dude: 

Jimmy, are you working hard on Saturdays? 

I sure hope my tattoo artist spelled "Jimmy Willis" properly...I'd hate to carry around a mispelled tat for life...

Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

I hope you realize I'm only kidding Jim. Truth is, I wish I could drive half as good as you or Jake :thumbsup: You do seem to have a good time at the track which as far as I'm concerned is more important than winning.


----------



## kawa62684 (Aug 1, 2003)

*New trick in the works!!!!!*

Todd...I am gonna make you proud....

I got a new trick in the works...

I call it the:

Southside aerial but I threw in twist :thumbsup: 

OH YEAH Jimmy...watch out...lol

great racin this weekend everyone, see u sunday

___________________________
*Putnam Propulsion
TQ Cells
BSR Tires
Racing City Hobbies*


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

*U guys crack me up, gotta luv it .......*


----------



## willisj (Mar 1, 2005)

Razoo,this is all smiles for me :thumbsup: I love coming home to new stuff on this thread all you guys keep it coming.

T.P Jake and I are starting "sedan freestyle" next winter hopfully it takes off . "working hard" more like hardly working  

tony good run on sunday you definitly had it youll gitem next week 

Jake-O!!!! 7 dayz and counting :wave: Icant wait Im leaving tomarrow!


________________________________________________________________


Putnam Propulsion EXCESSIVE FORCE
EPIC


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

willisj said:


> Mr Tamiya: good question who is this kid? well Jimmy Willis is upstate New Yorks finest onroad / offroad racer...


Not lacking for confidence, that's for sure...Now, how do I get sponsored.............................................???


----------



## RCer12A (Jun 22, 2004)

I want to be sponsored so I can get in with all the high end racers for some "training". See yah sunday
*Tom*


----------



## willisj (Mar 1, 2005)

The Jet, I am defenitly doing somthing wrong   but good things come to those who wait,and Ive been waiting :thumbsup: 
Hey Tom, where were you this past week missed some great racing but you know the deal, you or pops need help with anything thats what Jake-O and I are there for...
Jake-O, 6 more dayz 



______________________________________________________________


Putnam Propulsion
EPIC


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Just bustin on ya my friend  .
If someone want's to help you, even just a little, let them. 100% sponsorships are few and far between, but if your in the public eye, and can sell product, that's what company's are looking for. So don't go into hiding, be available for people and you'll do fine :thumbsup:.
Remember, results are just PART of the equation.

Later, Bret


----------



## willisj (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Bret,its all good how are you doin' you know me just waiting for the phone to ring. :wave: see ya later


----------



## DIRTISFORWORMS (Mar 16, 2002)

*Net call...Willis*

Call me by 10 am thursday i am im sprinting to madness for sumtin...Only if you want to go for a ride,im not racing. Ill be buildining when i get home.
LMK.
Mike


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

I would personally like to wish Jake Chard ( Kawa62684 ) and Jimmy Willis ( WillisJ ) aka Team York, Good luck at this weeks nationals at Hobby Chamber. Bring home the hardware and show thoose guys what us NY drivers are all about.


----------



## willisj (Mar 1, 2005)

O Yea we are off to the race today,thanks for the support and I would like to thank everyone who helped me get to this race,Protech Irragation, Rubbishman,and Mr.Motor Todd Putnam. :thumbsup: See everone in a week or so.


_________________________________________________________________


Putnam Propulsion
EPIC


----------



## DIRTISFORWORMS (Mar 16, 2002)

*4/7*

Willis where you been you need a ride for sunday at madness. Call me and let me know,carpet is over!Time to commute. No one gets anywhere on rolled up carpet any way. Sub floor and glue are the foundation of it all. Or true offroad dirt!You know you need pactice for the nats,might as well start now.:tongue:


----------



## willisj (Mar 1, 2005)

WHATS UP MIKE !!! he ll yea I ll go if the track Is up and running Smyka said it would be, so you know me Im there. what have you been up to? I placed in the A in both classes mod/stock 1/18 4wd last weekend with losi stickers on my truck,I met Gary Owens from Associated, man is that guy one cool kat. Well hey Mike talk to ya later..


----------



## DIRTISFORWORMS (Mar 16, 2002)

*Sunday*

Im planning on going ill call ya on friday.Ive been board for 2 weeks and didnt do any car prep . Now it a mad dash to get er done. I dont know why i have become such a procrastinator,good thing the x/5 was rebuilt at the end of last season,i hate painting. Ill let you know whats up tomorrow,leave that phone on.


----------

